# cherche utilitaire gratuit de récupération de données



## Morebany (20 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,

Mon Mac Book Air ,contient un disque dur interne dédié à Mac OS Catalina avec une partition BootCamp dédiée à Windows 10
Suite à une panne du disque dur interne,le mac ne peut démarrer que sur BootCamp.
J'ai donc besoin de récupérer les données(encore présentes mais non accessibles) da la partition de Mac OS Catalina qui est toujours visible dans l'utilitaire de disque en mode Recovery Mac..
Il me faut donc un utilitaire *gratuit *et simple  pour Windows 10 qui reconnaît les partitions et qui peut transférer ses fichiers(ceux de Catalina), en les triant par exemple par type et sans changer leur nom, sur un disque dur externe(formaté en HFS)
Un lien de téléchargement?

merci de de votre aide


----------



## ericse (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Tu peux essayer PhotoRec : https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_FR
Sinon tu peux essayer de réparer la partition Catalina, est-ce que ton Mac démarre en gardant enfoncés Cmd-R ?


----------



## Morebany (20 Décembre 2022)

oui il démarre mais sur BootCamp automatiquement.
Plus de disques à sélectionner en appuyant au démarrage sur la touche options, même en y branchant un disque externe sur lequel je bootais


----------



## ericse (20 Décembre 2022)

Morebany a dit:


> Plus de disques à sélectionner en appuyant au démarrage sur la touche options


Et avec *Cmd-R* ?


----------



## Morebany (21 Décembre 2022)

Pareil !
De plus,en mode Recovery Mac,le disque dur interne n'est même plus reconnu (aucun disque n'apparaît) dans l'option "réinstaller Mac OS+choix du disque) sauf si je branche un disque dur externe(cf solution b)
il me reste cette solution:
a)transfert de données par cable thunderbolt sur un autre mac(je n'en ai qu'1) avec Command+T (sauvegarde des données)
b)en mode Recovery Mac+réinstallation d'OS sur un disque dur externe que j'utiliserai ensuite pour réinstaller sur le disque dur interne(réinstallation de Catalina)


----------



## ericse (21 Décembre 2022)

Morebany a dit:


> Pareil !


C'est à dire "Pareil" ? Même avec Cmd-R il redémarre sur Windows ??



Morebany a dit:


> De plus,en mode Recovery


Comment fais-tu pour arriver sur le mode Recovery ??



Morebany a dit:


> Mac,le disque dur interne n'est même plus reconnu (aucun disque n'apparaît) dans l'option "réinstaller Mac OS+choix du disque)


Il ne faut pas chercher ton disque à cette étape, il faut d'abord essayer de le formater dans l'utilitaire de disque, à partir du menu aux 4 options, est-ce que tu arrives à le lancer ?


----------

